# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  AGA Membership

## timebomb

My Membership Directory from the Aquatic Gardeners' Association (AGA) arrived yesterday. Looking through the names of the members and the countries they come from, I was rather surprised to find out that I am the only person from Singapore who is a member of AGA.  :Shocked:  

Hongkong, Indonesia, South Korea and Taiwan also have only one member each. Malaysia isn't listed so I presume there isn't a single AGA member there. Japan has 2 but one is Amano's company, ADA so that doesn't count.

It costs US$23 a year to be a member of the AGA. For that, you get 4 journals a year. The journals are of a very high quality. The articles contain a lot of information and are often accompanied by many beautiful pictures. I would urge anyone who's interested in aquatic plants to become a member. Now is a good time to take advantage of the favourable exhange rates. Last I heard, 1 US dollar is only 1.38 Sing, a far cry from the 1.80 Sing it used to cost.

Loh K L

----------


## strung_0ut

Hi Loh,

Do you happen to have their Official Website? Thanks

Dennis

----------


## timebomb

Sure, Dennis. The AGA's official website can be found here.

Loh K L

----------


## carlfsk

Hi Loh, do you usually pay by paypal or credit cards?

I thought of paying by credit cards, but am concern about security issues. I have paid through cards for some overseas purchase before, and all is well. But somehow, the security thingy just cross my mind just now.

----------


## timebomb

Carl,

It's always good to be cautious when buying things online. A web-hosting company once cheated me of a hundred Sing dollars. I complained to my credit card company but they couldn't do a thing about it. 

But it's absolutely safe with the AGA. They are a non-profit organisation and everything is run by volunteers. If you don't feel safe using your credit card, you can also pay the membership fees through paypal. Check out this page to learn more details.

Loh K L

----------


## carlfsk

Loh

Thanks. I have paid through paypal as I just remembered I have some USD left in the account. 

Now is to wait eagerly for the arrival of the magazine. :P

----------


## StanChung

Hi Loh, 

It's a pain to get Paypal over here and there's a lot of haters of Paypal if you google it. Credit cards companies here have draconian laws on online purchases, maybe we have bad reputation!  :Very Happy: 

I've actually held a copy of the AGA booklet. Gotten it thru afriend's friend who mailed it over and it's nicely written more than a year back.

I think some fellas here have joined the AGA competitions but it clearly states you have to be a member so I don't know how it happened. So far most here are hypnotized by the IAPLC-by Amano and Hong Kong's CAU-Creative Aquascaping Union for good reason.

----------


## timebomb

I really don't know why you all don't have paypal, Stan. Malaysia's banking system may not be the most reliable around but I'm sure it isn't that bad either. 

Loh K L

----------


## StanChung

I've been told you can get it but paypal choose not to support it here. Means withdrawing is not possible unless you have offshore account, however buying is possible thru credit or debit card.

Anyway, it's out topic.

----------

